# Two Years Later...



## Horatio (Jul 21, 2015)

Or there abouts....the workshop is about 85% complete with trim and storage and paint yet to go. Oh and to fill it with useful tools.

In any case, this is the first thing I've turned in two years. I had two large ash logs sitting out back that came from a pair of trees that died in front of my grandmother's house. They have been rained on and sat in the weeds for a couple years, hence the spalt.

I've used carbides in the past and am trying to break from that so most of this was just a roughing gouge and a round nosed scraper. My tools are in need of some serious TLC but after so long, I wanted to turn something and not spend all day playing with the grinder. Actually read up some about scrapers, not something I had used a lot before but sharpening them right....makes a huge difference.

Anyhow, just sanded down with 80 then 400 (all I had on hand) and some Teak Oil.

Reactions: Like 11 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 21, 2015)

Purrrrty!


----------



## CWS (Jul 21, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 21, 2015)

I like it! Somehow the shape reminds me of a dog dish. Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 21, 2015)

That is one spectacular doggie dish.....


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 21, 2015)

Welcome back to turning, Andrew -- nice piece you made 

I'm a bit concerned by what you describe as the way you turned it ...



Horatio said:


> ... most of this was just a roughing gouge and a round nosed scraper ...



In general, a (spindle) roughing gouge is not a safe tool to be applying to face-work such as bowls. The shape of the tool makes it really dangerous to use when hollowing, and it's not as good for shaping the outside as a bowl gouge would be. (Plus the tang of a spindle roughing gouge where it enters the handle is usually much weaker than the round shaft of a bowl gouge.) If you want to do more bowls, please consider buying a bowl gouge.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Horatio (Jul 21, 2015)

I did use a bowl gouge some but mostly the scraper for the face and interior of the bowl. I have 3/8" bowl gouge that I have a hard time sharpening just right. I used it some on this piece but relied on the scraper and my round carbide, dull as it was.

As it turns out, no one told me it was my secretary's birthday until 15 min before lunch so she got the bowl, heh.

In any case, I appreciate the advice. I mostly used carbides before and am trying to learn on "traditional" tools starting again. I will keep your words in mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 21, 2015)

Scrapers and carbide scrapers (the kind with a flat top surface) generally behave as you would expect -- push a sharp corner into the wood and it will dig in, go gently and all will be well. Cutting tools where you ride the bevel are the ones where you can get surprises -- catches and stuff being ripped out of the chuck (never happens to me of course ) But they can produce a better surface finish straight off the tool, so less sanding. Some wood you need to use the 60 grit gouge on it anyway (mentioning no names but dry boxelder is one).

You'll get the hang of the sharpening thing and it will suddenly be much more enjoyable.



Horatio said:


> As it turns out, no one told me it was my secretary's birthday until 15 min before lunch so she got the bowl, heh.



Perfect timing!


----------



## Horatio (Jul 21, 2015)

Makes sense and I've had it happen to me before.... large chunks of mesquite moving at high speed are not a lot of fun. I've never been hit but.... I picked up a handful of bad habits making do with this or that but I'm attempting to be smart about things this time around.

More than anything, I need lots and lots of practice both sharpening and turning.


----------



## Tony (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice looking bowl Andrew! Tony


----------



## Kevin (Jul 21, 2015)

Horatio said:


> More than anything, I need lots and lots of practice both sharpening



Andrew, I free-hand sharpened for a while because I am really good at free-hand sharpening my saw chains so I thought it was the same but it isn't . . . when I made my own wolverine sharpening system it showed me just how bad I was free-handing the fingernail profile especially. I eventually bought a wolverine system because mine kept breaking and I got tired of gluing it back together. If you will get the wolverine system with the vari-grin attachment and a slow 8" grinder with CBN wheel your sharpening woes will over forever. It makes everything almost automatic. 

Do that and you will look forward to practicing the other thing you identified . . . TURNING!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 21, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Andrew, I free-hand sharpened for a while because I am really good at free-hand sharpening my saw chains so I thought it was the same but it isn't . . . when I made my own wolverine sharpening system it showed me just how bad I was free-handing the fingernail profile especially. I eventually bought a wolverine system because mine kept breaking and I got tired of gluing it back together. If you will get the wolverine system with the vari-grin attachment and a slow 8" grinder with CBN wheel your sharpening woes will over forever. It makes everything almost automatic.
> 
> Do that and you will look forward to practicing the other thing you identified . . . TURNING!



That's pretty much what I was going to say ... but I also intended to show you pix of the home-made system I used until I could afford the Wolverine. Maybe I can find the pix of it someplace.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 21, 2015)

Nicely done! A little curl, a little spalt... What's not to like?


----------



## Horatio (Jul 22, 2015)

Some sort of sharpening jig is on the list but back to school for two teenage girls is getting expensive....I worked on a bigger mesquite bowl last night. A really cool, funky piece of crotch with some spalt and crazy grain but an absolute pain to play with. I used my bowl gouge mostly and am getting better with it.


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 22, 2015)

Horatio said:


> Some sort of sharpening jig is on the list but back to school for two teenage girls is getting expensive....I worked on a bigger mesquite bowl last night. A really cool, funky piece of crotch with some spalt and crazy grain but an absolute pain to play with. I used my bowl gouge mostly and am getting better with it.



Here are pix of the sharpening jig I put together. It functions just like the Wolverine, but isn't quite as convenient to use (since it relies on loosening t-bolts by unscrewing the knobs, as opposed to simply pulling a cam-lock lever).

It isn't rocket surgery -- just a piece of t-track (about $15 from Rockler) and a couple of bolts/knobs, and a wooden "pocket" that I made from scraps of hard maple.

This works great for a spindle roughing gouge -- just place the butt of the handle into the pocket, set the extension so you get the correct bevel angle, and spin the tool in the pocket with the grinder running.

For a bowl gouge with "fingernail" (or Irish grind, swept back wings, or whatever other name they come up with) I use a metal jig that a guy at the turning club makes and sells for $12. Put the gouge into the metal jig and set the nose protrusion (1.75" to 2" is a good amount, a bit more if you want a bigger sweep back on the wings). Set the leg of the jig into the pocket, and away you go.

The exact numbers don't matter -- what *does* matter is that you use the same settings every time.

Anyway, here's the jig I made ...







 



The metal jig to hold a bowl gouge ...







If you need to get in touch with the guy who makes/sells them let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Horatio (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm goign to make a pass at constructing a jig now. I've been able to get by the past few weeks on the old grinder I have but it is by far not the best option. Well, the grinder its self isn't the problem. More work on the shop, got one of my band saws up and running like new with new tires and a new blade and got the parts for the other. No, I don't have tools running out my ears like some TV woodcrafter guy, but I got the Delta off Craigslist for $75 and the Jet was a hand me down. Ironically, the Jet is newer, is a higher end machine with a stouter motor but the Delta has been easier to keep going. Go figure.
Anyhow, picked through my stash of Mesquite and turned a couple more bowls for practice. The last one came out pretty good, semi-hollow formish - I'll post pics....eventually. Killing time before I head to church and all. 

Thanks for all the support and encouragement!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 4, 2015)

Great to see you back at it!


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 12, 2015)

Great looking bowl!!!!!!!! 
Hoping to find time to make myself one of these soon.


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 14, 2015)

Wow, a wooden Varigrind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

